

Enjoy my $149 SanDisk we will never do business again - halis

I bought a $149 SSD on newegg about 6 months ago. It was 128GB SanDisk drive that was on sale. After running for about 5 months the drive crashed, rendering my laptop useless for the better part of a week.<p>I know this happens from time to time with SSDs, but I didn't expect it to be this quickly. Even still that isn't my issue.<p>It's the way SanDisk treated me. When I called I was on hold for 20 minutes before even getting to a live person. Then I was re-routed several times, having to explain what happened and that I was needing to return my drive each time.<p>Finally I got to the supposedly correct person...they basically asked me question after question about my laptop, the configuration, the operating system, details about the drive even though I already gave her the model number.<p>They wanted me to run certain utilities on the laptop. It just went on and on. Finally I figured out that she thought she was going to diagnose the  problem and the drive would magically restored to working order.<p>I told her that the drive was fubar and that I had already replaced it with the old magnetic drive. When she learned this she refused to take the drive back without being able to "troubleshoot" what the problem may be.<p>I guess I was supposed to re-install a broken SSD in my laptop and call her back so I could go through the entire process again.<p>That's not going to happen however, and I'm not going to try to call back and lie or cheat. I'm sure that this person is just a moron and that this cannot be the official policy of SanDisk.<p>On the bright side, enjoy my money, because you're not getting any more of it as long as I live. Have a nice day and thank you for choosing to screw me over! :)
======
mihn
way to go.

------
PythonDeveloper
While I won't mention the brand (because I happen to like it), I was once told
by a similar support rep that they wouldn't honor the warranty after I
installed Linux on it.

Yeah.

I took the drive back to Fry's and simply said "it doesn't work on my
machine", and they replaced it.

